# 1952 LONE STAR 16' V-BOTTOM ALUMINUM BOAT



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Decided to start back doing a little fresh water fishing in between my trips to the Gulf. I needed a good little river boat and I found this little jewel.







With some elbow work,painting,patching,wiring, she sure looks different. I had a 8hp Nissan which is a little small but gets you where your going. Also painted the trailer, new bearings and grease,new lights above the water,mounted on the guide ons. All in all not bad for a $ 200 boat and trailer and a $ 350 motor. I've had it in the water twice,no leaks and pretty stable.

I found that the textured stone spray paint at Lowes does a wonderful job covering up imperfections.Just have to seal it with a clear sealant







I love tinkering with boats about as much as I love to fish! Also a good hobby. Tony


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That cleaned up nice.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

That sure looks like a different boat!!! nice job...:clap


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I always enjoy seeing an old boat retrieved from the "junkpile" and given new life. Nice job. :bowdown

It will do good as a $1000 boat.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

Well Done :clap

I've got a 10' Alum V bottom, I need to do the same thing to for fishing in state lakes. (Bear, Stone, ect...)


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

A very nice job...:clap


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice Job!:usaflag


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

VERY nice, you cant beat that!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Spent all last week at the Pensacola Ship Yard welding 30 feet in the air. Had a great view of the road going to the scrap yard. I counted no less than 4 different aluminum boats that didn't look as bad as yours when you started. I wanted to go look but never found the time.:banghead


----------

